# The offer has been accepted



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi all here she is, now I have to organize the survey.

























































LOA: 39'
LWL: 30'
Beam: 11' 4"
Draft: 5' 11"
Displacement: 19,000 lbs.
Ballast: 9,500 lbs.
Engine: Perkins 4-108
Engine Horsepower: 40
Engine Hours: 1200
Fuel: 80 gallons
Water: 80 galons
Holding Tank: 36
Internal Layout:
Starting at the bow is the anchor locker, immediately followed by a generous sized v-berth. Below the v-berth is the holding tank. Aft of the v-berth, to port, is the head. Across on the starboard side is a hanging locker with double doors. This forward area is nicely ventilated by a deck hatch. Going further aft is the saloon area with L shaped settee and table to port, and a straight settee to starboard. The back of the starboard settee can also fold up to create a bunk bed sleeping arrangement. Lots of storage area is located below and behind these two settees. The saloon is well lighted and ventilated by a large deck hatch. Aft of the saloon to starboard is the galley with double sink and three burner stove/oven. Across from the galley to port is a pantry, additional drawers of storage and another very large hanging locker. Aft of this area to port is the entry to the aft cabin. This space has a large chart table, more storage lockers and drawers and a final third hanging locker. The aft sleeping quarters can accommodate two people.

Galley
12V Refrigeration in rebuilt box with new insulation. 
Unique holding plate box which forms the freezer. 
Propane 3 burner stove w/oven (2 propane tanks) 
Propane sniffer. 
Hot Water Heater (120v and engine driven) 
Pressure water system 
PUR 80 3.5 gph watermaker 
Great Storage

Navigation/Electronics/Electrical
Raymarine SL70C Color Radar/Chartplotter mounted on swivel bracket visible from cockpit and chart table. 
Navman Wind/Speed/Depth/Repeater 
Icom 802 SSB/Ham w/factory mod for clipping 
Pactor Modem 
VHF w/cockpit speaker 
Sailomat 601 windvane 
Raymarine 1000 tillerpilot for use w/windvane 
Stereo with Monitor Audio speakers & subwoofer 
Xantrex 1500 watt inverter 
Trimetric Battery Monitor 
Xantrex 40 amp battery charger 
Balmar 100 amp alternator 
Balmar ARS-5 Regulator 
420 ah gel battery bank 
Orca LED Tricolor/Anchor

Living Space Features
Efficient lighting from Alpenglow fixtures 
Additional LED light fixtures 
Beautiful interior woodwork and teak floor. 
Dickinson Newport propane heater. 
Brass clock and barometer set. 
Hanging brass trawler lamp. 
Updated interior cushion upholstery. 
Four electric fans.

Rigging/Sails/Anchoring Gear
Full batten main w/3 reefs new in '04 w/batt cars. Very good cond 
Roller furling 130 genoa new in '06. Excellent cond. 
Removable inner forestay and running backs. 
Staysail new in '06. Excellent condition. 
Full symmetrical spinnaker .75 oz. Fine condition. 
Asymmetrical spinnaker w/sock. Good condition. 
Forespar spinnaker pole new in '06. 
Dutchman boom brake. 
Profurl furling gear for genoa. New in '04. 
Forestay replaced with one size up in '04. 
Backstay (w/insulators) new in '06. 
Garhauer rigid boom vang. 
44 lb Delta primary anchor. 
Manual windlass. 
150' chain new in '06. 200+' nylon rode. 
Danforth stern anchor, 30' chain + nylon rode.

Additional features
Hauled out 10/07- fresh bottom job and new cutlass bearing 
Revere 6 man liferaft. 
Inflatable dinghy and outboard. 
Outboard motor hoist on radar pole. 
Kiwiprop 3 blade feathering prop. 
PSS dripless prop shaft seal. 
Leather wheel cover. 
Emergency tiller. 
Emergency rudder conversion for Sailomat. 
Epoxy bottom job in '03. 
Spartite mast partner system. 
New rebuilt starter in '06. 
Second bilge switch w/ high water alarm. 
Raritan PHII head new in '07. 
Hard dodger that complements her lines; no big boxy thing. Windows and covers new in '03.
Cockpit Bimini
Propane BBQ


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Simon,

Congratulations! She is VERY pleasing to my eye. Interior is beautiful!

I'm not familiar with the wings emblem. What make? 

Fair winds.
Ed


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Pretty boat, the best of luck with her. You didn't list the type of boat she is or her name. How do you plan on getting her home ?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, she is a Ericson 39B Her new name will be "GOODONYA" so there will be a de-naming party and then a re-naming party. The plan is to sail her home via the Pacific milk run, and thats will be another thread.


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

Good on you, mate...... good boat, good name.... buddy of mine races an Ericson 33-R and dominates his class and he's not that good, the boat wins for him........ She looks like shes going 8knots on jack stands, let us know about the delivery...... Good luck


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Congrats Simon...didn't know you had even looked at an Ericson but those are good boats and this one seems well maintained and equipped. Good luck on survey etc.!!


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Well done very nice and fully equipped. You must be very excited.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations...


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Goodonya GOODONYA, you've found a new lover.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Simon,
Congrats, beautiful boat. Dumb question - where's the prop?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats Simon.

Ericksons are quality boats. Inside joinery is great on them with top quality materials. Boats sail well too. Good luck and best wishes.

Dave


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice Simon,


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice one, mate!


----------



## Aasem (Sep 3, 2006)

Here's a great source of Ericson info and help: http://www.ericsonyachts.org/infoexchange/index.php

There is a very active user group, including a few who sailed the 39B across many oceans. It's a great boat!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

wow Simon, that is a very pretty boat. not listed on yachtworld?


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> .....I'm not familiar with the wings emblem. What make? ........


They aren't wings Ed, thats a viking helmet. As you may have found out from other posts shes an Ericson, like Leif Ericson the viking, hense the helmet.

Simon, nice!

PS I like the hard doger, is it all hard or just a hard top with regular windows.


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

Brilliant. Well done. 
Minor point, be a bit cautious to start with the Kiwi prop, have some spares or a full spare prop (they are cheap enough) before setting out on the big run.

She looks great! The interior shots are especially drool-worthy!

Sasha


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks all, I am very happy.
Sapper:Thanks, just the top is hard.
BJ:No was not listed, private sale. This was the one I came to see, but kept my options open. Bestfreind looked at it for me late last year gave a very comprehensive report.
teshannon: Prop just in front of last stand.
Cam: Yes kept quiet in case someone beat me to her.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Simon,
Me blind! Maybe I can still get a dumb post award from Giu.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I asked earlier, how are you getting her home ?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Wombat returns to some good news. Onya Simon, that one always looked the go. Slippping on my prophets hat, I predict good times ahead.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailing her home is the tentative plan.


Freesail99 said:


> I asked earlier, how are you getting her home ?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> I asked earlier, how are you getting her home ?


Freesail99, you asked in post #3, I replied in #4 I will be sailing home via the Pacific milk run.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry I missed it. The Game is on ....


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope you got to keep the blue fishies located on the bulkhead by the furnace.... 

Very nice boat!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The brass inclinometer under the W&P lamp is a nice touch. (4th photo)


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Wombat
Happy new year. Did you have a good time, put together a thread. I was thinking of you as there were some big seas.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

And a good game it is too.... Go Giants.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Giants are up by 4. Go giants.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Thanks all, I am very happy.
> Sapper:Thanks, just the top is hard.......


Thats nice, it has god protection and you can roll the windows out of the way when not needed. Personally, I hate looking through the windows, so its good to have the option to roll them away. That's also a candidate for solar panel mounting.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sapper-

Must be a hell of a boat if it has "god protection". 



Sapperwhite said:


> Thats nice, it has god protection and you can roll the windows out of the way when not needed. Personally, I hate looking through the windows, so its good to have the option to roll them away. That's also a candidate for solar panel mounting.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sapper-
> 
> Must be a hell of a boat if it has "god protection".


I should have said it has the protection of Odin, being that its a viking ship. My bad. Personally, my boats got Jesus on the dashboard and Satan under the hood, but that's a whole other matter.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice looking boat. Fair winds to you.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Very nice, Good on you


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sapper-
> 
> Must be a hell of a boat if it has "god protection".


Luke, Luke, don't go to the dark side, don't become the spelling police.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, I just trying to figure out how a monohull got divine protection.  That's probably useful on a sailboat.... especially if it is a weather god.


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Good job Simon. Hope to see you before you leave


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Gongratulations.
Nice looking boat.
Enjoy her.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nicely done, Simon, she's a beauty.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Simon! very nice looking boat!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Simon-

What work do you have to do on the boat in preparation for your return to down under?? When are you planning on leaving?


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

purdy boat, grats!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats Simon,
May God bless her and all who sail in her.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Simon-
> 
> What work do you have to do on the boat in preparation for your return to down under?? When are you planning on leaving?


What ever the survey brings up, should be minor. Solar panels and maybe a towed generator, fishing gear, spear gun or hand spear, and lots of sailing to get used to her. Everything else is there. Planning on leaving late March that's when a mate is coming over for 12 weeks for the trip through French Polynesia. Oh I forgot I have to read this book.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Never mind that - about this party. Prawns on the barbie? Oh and this woman ......?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you the Simon the book is dedicated to?? 


SimonV said:


> What ever the survey brings up, should be minor. Solar panels and maybe a towed generator, fishing gear, spear gun or hand spear, and lots of sailing to get used to her. Everything else is there. Planning on leaving late March that's when a mate is coming over for 12 weeks for the trip through French Polynesia. Oh I forgot I have to read this book.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congrats Simon. May the survey go well for you.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Congratulations. I raced on one of these boats when they were new. I am surprised that you plan to sail her back across the Pacific on her own bottom. These were not exactly blue water boats in terms of build quality or sailing capabilities. This was not a great period build quality wise at Ericson. We managed to dislodge a bulkhead dropping off of a wave so at the very least make sure you check the tabbing on the structural bulkheads and if this is a very late boat, on the force grid. Good luck with her...

Jeff


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Many happy congratulations and may you always have fair winds! She is a gorgeous boat. Treat her well!
Melissa


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Congrats Simon!!


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice interior. I fondly remember a dinner I attended on an Ericson a couple of years ago on the Columbia River-- warm, comfortable and a great main cabin.

Let us know how she sails!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks all, the survey is at 9.30am Wed 16th. I don't expect any surprises but you never know, that’s why you pay the big bucks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck Simon... I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope the survey goes well.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

When do you plan to head back to Austrailia should the sale go through on it? This boat is somewhat similar in lines to my C&C designed Newport 41.

Just wanted to mention that in your listing there is no mention of a recent refit of the standing rig; so you will want to check the status of that and adjust the valuation accordingly. You might want to hire a surveyor for the stanging rigging and another for the engine.

Nice looking boat; I hope it works out for you. If you plan it right you might want to consider participating in the '08 Pacific Cup; they race from SF to Hawaii in July. That would give you time to shake down the boat on SF Bay and open ocean sails to the Farallones; and a flotilla of sailors headed to HI for your first passage. They are having a Safety at Sea seminar weekend late Feb; check out their website: www.pcup.org


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Right on Simon, best of luck with the survey. You may PM me re. De & re-naming party dates.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

So how did it go today Simon?


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope the survey went well!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll let Simon give you the details, but it went well. He isn't back yet. The surveyor spent about six hours on it, I think. Nothing major to report. Pretty damn exciting!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The survey was exciting or the fact you lost Simon in SF is exciting?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

funny. He was in Berkeley, which is even more frightening. He's on his own today, as I will be on my own tonight doing my own sort of survey. Saturday is the test sail. The best part will be going to West Marine, loading up his shopping cart with all the cool things that I like, and having him buy them. All the enjoyment of high end shopping, without the expense.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

You could start a new thread on what Simon needs to buy at west marine.


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

bestfriend said:


> funny. He was in Berkeley, which is even more frightening. He's on his own today, as I will be on my own tonight doing my own sort of survey. Saturday is the test sail. The best part will be going to West Marine, loading up his shopping cart with all the cool things that I like, and having him buy them. All the enjoyment of high end shopping, without the expense.


Don't forget the 'New Boat Owner' discount at West Marine. I think it is 10% for a month. Good luck...


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Survey went really well, took 6.5 Hrs and she was very thorough. The previous owner has done so many good things there is not that much for me to fix up other than to re-seat one port and some minor wire work to replace connectors with crimps and heat shrink. I will replace the stays, but they do seem fine. Any damage on the exterior was found to be cosmetic and an easy fix.
LOOKS LIKE I AM A BOAT OWNER. WOOOHOOO
Sail on Saturday afternoon I will try and get photos.

edit WHATS THIS ABOUT 10% AT WEST MARINE.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*good on ya*

she's a purty, purty girl...
hope she handles as well as she looks...
congrats


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful, really beautiful! What a good platform, you already know that Simon. You can fix the small things, but she's a solid boat through and through. Really good pick!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Survey went really well, took 6.5 Hrs and she was very thorough. The previous owner has done so many good things there is not that much for me to fix up other than to re-seat one port and some minor wire work to replace connectors with crimps and heat shrink. I will replace the stays, but they do seem fine. Any damage on the exterior was found to be cosmetic and an easy fix.
> LOOKS LIKE I AM A BOAT OWNER. WOOOHOOO
> Sail on Saturday afternoon I will try and get photos.
> 
> edit WHATS THIS ABOUT 10% AT WEST MARINE.


PS, I do love the boat, but outfit yourself for the journey back. Lifelines, jacklines, pfds, life raft, signal devices, etc etc (the essentials) . I want you to get that girl back to Oz intact! Forget the BS for sale at WM and get the much needed items. If you need to you can rent an EPIRB from BoatUS.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

How soon is he headed off for his voyage back? Seems like it might be a good idea to wait for the early spring or late summer to take advantage of mild seas both north and south of the equator. Seas were 14'/12s outside of Pt Reyes this evening; and we are between storm systems. Maverick's went off last weekend following the big storms; they had 50' waves to surf...

When was the last re-rig? Might be a good time and a negotiation point since the boat is on the hard (or maybe they launched it for the sea-trial already).


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Sapper, there's not that much to get except the PFD and some personal items, plates mugs knives and forks though I could drink from the bottle and eat with my fingers ........... Hang on lets see what BestFreind has in his cupboards.......empty jelly jars and burger king plastic knives and forks.

Keelhaulin: No negotiating, Im happy with the deal, It does not need a re-rig the fore and back stays are new and over size I will re-do the side stays for my own peice of mind. Just for information Re-rigging a Catalina 36 will set you back $3380 If you do it yourself Catalina will supply every thing for < $600.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Sapper, there's not that much to get except the PFD and some personal items, plates mugs knives and forks though I could drink from the bottle and eat with my fingers ........... Hang on lets see what BestFreind has in his cupboards.......empty jelly jars and burger king plastic knives and forks.......


Try to make a pit stop in Fatu Hiva for me..... send back pics of Bay of Virgins for us, maybe even North Minerva Reef too! (just suggestions of course).


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

KeelHaulin said:


> How soon is he headed off for his voyage back? Seems like it might be a good idea to wait for the early spring or late summer to take advantage of mild seas both north and south of the equator. Seas were 14'/12s outside of Pt Reyes this evening; and we are between storm systems. Maverick's went off last weekend following the big storms; they had 50' waves to surf...
> 
> When was the last re-rig? Might be a good time and a negotiation point since the boat is on the hard (or maybe they launched it for the sea-trial already).


Keel, very good thoughts. He isn't leaving for a few months so should be okay. The forecasts seem off to me. I was out this AM surfing and the swell was very mellow compared to the forecast. Glassy no wind. My friend in Santa Cruz says that the south swell has mellowed and the Usual NW is taking over. 14'ers with 12 second periods should be no problem for this boat. Simon, on the other hand, needs to get his sea legs back.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> ....... Simon, on the other hand, needs to get his sea legs back......


I guess that means you need to assist in putting him and _her_ through the trials.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes lots of sailing to come!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Sapper, there's not that much to get except the PFD and some personal items, plates mugs knives and forks though I could drink from the bottle and eat with my fingers ........... Hang on lets see what BestFreind has in his cupboards.......empty jelly jars and burger king plastic knives and forks.
> 
> Keelhaulin: No negotiating, Im happy with the deal, It does not need a re-rig the fore and back stays are new and over size I will re-do the side stays for my own peice of mind. Just for information Re-rigging a Catalina 36 will set you back $3380 If you do it yourself Catalina will supply every thing for < $600.


Hey!! I put a lot of effort into stealing all that stuff!


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Seems like we are not getting WX but the jet stream has dipped down across NC/OR and the NW swell is due to this. Mt Diablo had 65mph winds today. Suprising because there was no wind at my marina tonight. Good to hear that Simon is going to wait a few months, is he staying aboard or going back to OZ?

I agree the boat can probably handle the 14/12 but just wanted to mention that there are strong storm systems inbound during this time of year and if this is "between" something may be brewing off the coast.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Yes lots of sailing to come!


On Simons dollar...sweet!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

KeelHaulin said:


> Seems like we are not getting WX but the jet stream has dipped down across NC/OR and the NW swell is due to this. Mt Diablo had 65mph winds today. Suprising because there was no wind at my marina tonight. Good to hear that Simon is going to wait a few months, is he staying aboard or going back to OZ?


I will spend some/most time on the boat until BF pries his spare key from my bloodied and unconscious hands because at BF's house I have my very own cupboard to sleep in, (If you don't believe me I'll post a photo). Anyway here I get free internet and cable TV.  I also plan to do some travelling; Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon are at the top of my list. Look out BJ.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Simon, it's Saturday night.......How'd the sea trial go ????


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

*Video*

This is what we did on Thursday. Sorry about the crappy quality, but I got tired of waiting for the full quality one to download and I made a smaller one. 7-12 knots wind, 3-5 foot seas. Nice casual sail in t-shirts half the time.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Simon-

Please do post a photo of the cupboard...


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

This is BF's guest room (makes his house a 3 bedroom). He says it helps adjust to life on a small boat. But truly, I can't thank BF enough for his generosity and friendship. I would recommend BF to anyone thinking of a staying in the San Francisco area, Just PM me and I will pass you his address, phone numbers and credit card details.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey that's really spacious. Is it the bathroom?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's not a cupboard, more of a pantry, and far too generous in space for you IMHO.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

A couple of lee cloths, a few earthquakes, and he'll be ready for the big seas.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, SimonV-

Take a copy of the bill of sale down to your local West Marine, and you can apply for their "New Boat Owner" card and get a 10% discount on most stuff you buy for a month.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> A couple of lee cloths, a few earthquakes, and he'll be ready for the big seas.


You mean this is not the earthquake shelter.


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

A friend of mine house a house with a room like that down stairs and two evenb smaller ones upstairs that were never on the plans...They just "appeared". As best as we can figure it, it is the culmination of all the architect's and builder's errors with measurement all sort of swept into one place and with a door bolted to it.

They were a bit put out when they first inspected their new house...but have since found uses for the nooks and are now fond of them. Storing visiting Australian boat buyers was not one fo the uses they had ever come up with, I must show them that pic in case they wish to lay some up as a future investment or something.



(Do they improve with aging in a controlled environment, like wine, BF?)

Sasha


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I think Simon is aging more like beer than a fine wine.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Are you saying I've lost some fizzzzzzzzzz or just going off slowly


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

As long as your not becoming bitter....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SIMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELL DONE SHE'S A BEAUTIFULL BOAT. WOW!!!!

Please (on another note) are you sailing it to Australia? Really? Have you thought about shipping it instead?? much easier for you and you can rest and enjoy it, you know....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Simon,

Congrats. Sorry. Been gone for a while and did not know. Wish you all the best. Glad everything worked out for you.

Stay in touch via PM or here. Take care,

Brian


----------

